# Reads Coffee DSOL April 2015



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Coming to your doors in the very near future is our next bespoke installment of the DSOL brought to you by Reads Coffee.

http://www.readscoffee.co.uk/

Having won a clutch of Great Taste and Taste of the West awards you know you're in safe hands with Giles Dick-Read's roasts.

As usual, please add any comments or discussions on the roast below, keeping it constructive and informative.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Any guest slots?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Was just gonna ask the same.

But I'm thinking not


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry no guest slots this time as its a full house.

Keep an eye on the DSOL Interest Thread. We will very soon be asking for subs for May/June/July & some empty places may become available for that period.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just out of interest (and I promise this is a constructive comment), but if there's demand for more spots, why would any business want to turn down a bigger list of paying customers? Seems odd to me.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Probably not my place to answer but I imagine it's because DSOL is paid for in advance for the quarter. The quantities have all been arranged with the roasters etc. As for what happens in the following quarter, that would be up to the organiser i guess. But I think the logistics of opening up guest slots mid way thorough a quarter is probably a PITA.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey- I think we've got 1 guest slot at £24 for the kilo (4x250 grams} including postage.

Just need Milan to confirm & it will go to Rhys, first to ask, if he is still up for it.

We have always tried to keep at 20 lots of 1 kilo because this is the amount that most of the smaller Roasters we use can cope with in order to be sure all the Beans are identical.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Hey- I think we've got 1 guest slot at £24 for the kilo (4x250 grams} including postage.
> 
> Just need Milan to confirm & it will go to Rhys, first to ask, if he is still up for it.
> 
> We have always tried to keep at 20 lots of 1 kilo because this is the amount that most of the smaller Roasters we use can cope with in order to be sure all the Beans are identical.


Too much for me lol, I doubt I'd go through a kilo. I'll pass onto the next to ask (maybe they could split it, Id have a 250g bag..) Thanks for the offer.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If Mr O doesn't want it, I'll the guest slot please.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

We do have one guest slot for this month only as one subscriber will be not be around in May.

Mr O, please confirm that you'd like this slot and are willing to pay the £24 to cover beans and postage and the slot is yours.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm in, cheers.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Mr O - PM sent with banking details.

Sorry Froggy - someone on here might shsre a 250 with you???


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Froggy, I can split my beans 50/50 with you if you want? I might live very close to you....


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Just so I can pace myself, (maybe go shopping) can somebody let us know when these get roasted? Many thanks.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Froggy, I can split my beans 50/50 with you if you want? I might live very close to you....


I'll happily split,it with you and pay the postage if froggy doesn't take you up


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

paul whu said:


> Just so I can pace myself, (maybe go shopping) can somebody let us know when these get roasted? Many thanks.


Getting roasted Tuesday - dispatching Wednesday


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> I'll happily split,it with you and pay the postage if froggy doesn't take you up


PM on the way mate.....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

As Ron said, beans going in the roaster tomorrow and will be dispatched on Weds for delivery towards the end of the week.

...I'd better get drinking the Climpsons then as I've only just started me third bag!


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

The postman has just been and I must say that these are the most impressively packaged beans that I have ever received. Looking forward to diving in but will leave for a good 7 to 10 days...


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

P.S - the roasting description note from Giles is a really nice touch. I appreciate that kind of attention to detail so a well done from me.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Mine were waiting in the neighbours..









As above presentation is superb .

Bring on the tasting.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine have arrived too. Looking very nice.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You still up for sharing MR O ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

shrubbery said:


> P.S - the roasting description note from Giles is a really nice touch. I appreciate that kind of attention to detail so a well done from me.


Can we get a close up of that please?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine just arrived and whilst taken not with Jeebsy in mind:
View attachment 13431


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

sorry and a better one:

View attachment 13432


John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Also like the comment on the front label re Sumatra and stones "please be vigilant"

Quality packaging and like the comments / card, now let the finger strumming commence whilst we wait...... 

John


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> You still up for sharing MR O ?


I suppose i can share a bag with you (holds beans tightly)

Impressive all round from READS COFFEE


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

All good up to now.

Can't wait to taste how the Beans stack up when we can get at 'em.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

They are another dsol delight. Ready to go in my opinion. Had a sample earlier when just trying to dial them in for my early cup tomorrow. Will offer a more detailed appraisal shortly but fair to say first impression is a very full bodied beautifully balanced sweet and slightly smokey affair. Dialled in easily at about the same mark as the Climpsons. The roast level is daringly dark in taste but not over powering. The caffeine content seems high. I brewed 18g into 30g in 35 seconds and drank without milk. Beautiful huge dark flecked crema.

I can't believe I am the first to try these beans again. You lot obviously have more patience than I do!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

> You lot obviously have more patience than I do!


OR too many Beans in stock!!!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Another excellent bean. DSOL really swinging this quarter.










20g in 24 out in 50 seconds (EK thing). Ratio 1.1.3 for a ristretto. 93C. Maybe I should have said EK + Vesuvius thing:waiting:

Great with milk. A real coffee coffee with solid flavours.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers for that Ron. I hope my beans will have been left with a neighbour so I can try them as soon as the last few g of Climpson's has been enjoyed.

You say "50 seconds (EK thing)"; how might this differ for someone using a more traditional grinder (65E in my case?) Presumably a tight grind for say 18>[email protected]"?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

One of the unique things of an EK43+ Vesuvius and it takes a little bit of getting used to,are the longer times it takes to extract

With the Versalab & indeed all the Mazzer family I have owned 25 seconds maybe up to 30 was the norm.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Off to the collection office now!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How are people getting on with these?

Have not opened mine yet but was wondering what kind of drinks were being made, and how they are tasting?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ditto, still enjoying a few more Climpson's. Will be starting the reads early next week.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

oh, they are good.... very good.

Flatties with 18g in 27 out in between 27- 29 seconds dark chocolate with a hint of spice and a touch of nuts ( although that could be me...). as the same base but with about 9oz milk latte don't get lost and cutting through nicely ( wife score:







)

In the above general rations had a ristretto, a flattie and a 9oz bucket to get me going this morning and cracked open the 2nd bag (had already started drinking the flattie when thought to take a picture):

View attachment 13585


Tried an aeropress with 18g in at espresso grind and could only get 180g of water in (inverted 10 stir then 20s extraction at about 1m10 all done for 1m30). Strong, yes! may need to have another go at that...

Suspect this one going to really good in milk and glad held off till late tuesday to pile into these. Smell lovely too, yum!

John


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrs Froggy will be happy with a bucket if they cut through the milk.

May have a crack this weekend then.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Even better still this morning for espresso by reducing the temp to 92C. Try it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Had a major coffee consumption morning today:finished off the Climpson's, gave the machine and grinder a thorough clean (I love how the 65E burrs come out without upsetting the grind). Got the Reads in now. Needed a slightly finer grind than last months beans, I knocked the temp down 1 degree (to about 92/93) as per Ronsil's suggestion. 17.5>34 @ 27". Amazing pour from the naked PF looked really cool. Tight thick golden crema. Hints of Marzipan or almonds and caramel. Made a little cappuccino and the sweetness came out. I happened to be eating one of those 'squares' rice crispy things (marshmallow flavour) and the cappuccino complemented it perfectly! (I know that's a funny thing to say but hey).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Done one bag of these, very dark beans, fair bit of oil coming through today in the hopper...

In a flat white these bad boys punch you right in the face, a little overpowering but maybe i need to tone it down a bit, if you like a good strong kick in the morning then these beans are for you, just make sure you stick near a loo though!!

Going to try them as Americanos tomorrow morning and see what becomes!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Having these as long blacks also grinding a bit tighter and can't understand why people are not falling over themselves to join the group?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Well i've tried to get these to my taste for a few days now and not really having much luck.

Ive tried 13g 14g 15g and 16g all same grind all same time 34 secs various outs biggest being 34gs.

To be honest i'm not getting anything really just real strong slight deep hint of spice.

After last few being quite chocolatey and me doing a kilo of suarez in i'm not sure if my taste buds have grown away from really dark oily stuff.

Any suggestions i'm all ears on dialling these in.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Made my mind up on these this morning, not liking them that much.

Had a couple of long blacks, went 18g into 40g over 30 seconds, tamed it down a bit, but just getting the spicy almost burnt flavours coming through still.

Also find them really difficult to judge in terms of tamp, one shot im getting a slow pour, next it starts fast then slows right down, maybe my tamp but just seems really hard to get consistency.

How is everyone else getting on with them?


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm just over half way through these beans, and I have to say that although I quite like them, I haven't found them particularly characterful. I've had a couple of shots that I thought were really tasty, but I haven't been able to reliably reproduce them.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I just run the grinder till the hopper emptied, about 150g into a bag and in the bin...

Tried again tonight to get something good out them and failed, so back to the Hasbean bargain bag for me!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I appreciate I'm not part of the group. I got 500g from MrO with whom I swapped 500g of my Brazilian hasbean bargain bag. Boy am I pissed off with that choice. Big time!

I was one of the original DSOL crew. I like darker roast but these are just over roasted plain and simple. The sweetness has been roasted out to bitterness and there is the tell tale ashyness in espresso. I'll use these for lattes for the Mrs.

Such a shame. I believe this is a good blend but the roast has been taken too far in a perhaps understandable attempt to please the group and fulfill the brief


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I had the other 500g from Mr O, bet he is chuffed now!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

:dummy:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its alright, he lives up the road from me, ill go round and pinch some of the Brazilian hasbean bargain bag


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I know I'm a darker fan but I am finding no problems with these.Beans.

Checkout my early posted recipe with 50 secs extraction (EK + Vesuvius).

Used as a ristretto base we are enjoying them as Americanos & long black.

As I said I have also reduced the temp.

Also have made a nice Chemex a few times


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I found no matter what i tried i just couldn't get away from the bitter/ashy taste... Didn't reduce the temp though but i don't think it would have helped.

Live and learn, move on and all that...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

So what do people do who can't turn down the temp (which is pretty much most people)?

It shouldn't have to be that hard to get a good shot


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

temperature usually has a lot to play with lighter roasts not so much with the darker stuff


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> So what do people do who can't turn down the temp (which is pretty much most people)?
> 
> It shouldn't have to be that hard to get a good shot


You could try pulling the shot when the pstat is at its lowest , before the heating " cycle " kicks in .

Will deliver a lower temp

Or use a cool pf ....

Or just under extract alot ....


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm over roasted and under extracted. Sounds like sure fire winner!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not seeing much feedback from the actual DSOL members on this bean, more the guests!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Not had a chance to crack these open as of yet. House move and a weekend away has got in the way of my coffee drinking. Will be opening the first bag over the weekend


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Not seeing much feedback from the actual DSOL members on this bean, more the guests!


I've never counted up the names, but my impression is that only a minority of members ever give feedback.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

jonners said:


> I've never counted up the names, but my impression is that only a minority of members ever give feedback.


Feb DSOL Baytown: I recall reading there was a full house of positive feedback.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I cracked open my first bag just now... Although slightly darker than my personal, ideal roast level, I think this roast is really interesting.

Definitely dark, but not over-roasted IMO. I'm not getting any ashyness at all.

Haven't got the sweet spot on the grinder yet, 17g in 23g out in 27s and it was a rich, deep, dark chocolately shot with spice I've not tasted before.

Really looking forward to playing some more with these.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Now into my second and final bag of these.

I've found the flavour In the cup is much improved by pour it is a mid point ristretto. Takes the worst of the rough edges off and is a lot sweeter with more evident nice flavours but still lacking in finesse and quite a bit 'Costa' in character


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not getting the ashy taste at all. Although I did knock the temp down a degree or two after that suggestion was made. I agree they work best pulled short. I've had one or two as espresso but I'm mainly drinking them as cappuccino (or in tonic water lol!)


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been away since these arrived so just opened my first bag today. Still working on the grind but first impressions are good, especially in milk. I'm not picking up any ashy tastes yet.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Due to a house move I have not been on the represent. I have been getting some sweet notes in the aeropress


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I split a double between me and the Hotmetalette who likes her latte pretty milky. I had the same and was amazed by the smooth choc. This was 18.5 into about 45 and as this coffee really likes headroom the extraction was maybe 45 seconds. Should have been a bit dodgy going by received wisdom but although one could argue that I'd "drowned it in milk" the chocolate flavour really came through, remembering that this was 45 split two ways. Surprising.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine has all gone and I would like to get my hands on some more. Beans seemed to get better with age. Throughout the kilo I enjoyed the rich flavours of chocolate and spice which tasted luxurious and balanced with a hint of Christmas.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

I've just started my third bag of these beans and I am really enjoying them in my flat whites (which is all I really drink).

I am using the following ratio: 18g in for 27-30g out in 25s + 2s pre infusion in a modded Silvia. I haven't altered the brew temperature as suggested as I really like the flavours already.

I find it very chocolatey and nutty with plenty of character and they cut through the milk with no problem. I much prefer them to last months DSOL to be honest.

Thanks again for sorting these out. Looking forward to the next three months!


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

The first bag of these I started about a week after they arrived here. At first they did have the ashy, indeed burnt taste that others describe; however, this had gone within a few days and there was nice, complex spiciness. Best results for me were from a slightly cooler extraction (which in my BZ just equates to a 10 second flush rather than 7s) and a bit more volume, ie 14g --> 35g in 35-40s.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Really enjoyed these, I'd consider ordering again.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Somehow I still have half a hopper full of these beauties and I'm still really enjoying them even though they were roasted a month ago. I've been pulling shortish shots into 10oz lattes or cappuccino but I just tried an 8oz drink where the milk was more flat white consistency and the shot was 19>45. Lovely caramel flavours, I think I'll do this with the rest of the hopper load.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Opened the last bag this lunchtime and doing the wifes larger latte these really are chocolate and caramel. As a flattie picking up the spice element again as well as darker chocolate. As a ristretto full on cocoa, no hint of ash or bitterness.

All starting from 18>27-28 in 28-30 seconds.

These are at the end of a run went Reads>CC Sweet bourbon>Reads> CC Hill & Valley and now this last bag of Reads. Not bad, not bad at all, especially in that company and definately improved over the month.

John


----------

